

Why Every Coin Flip May Be a Schrödinger’s Cat - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-every-coin-flip-may-be-a-schrdingers-cat

======
logn
Maybe this is re-assuring if you're bothered by the possibility of
determinism.

